# GT275 Died Help



## Bluetick (Jun 19, 2011)

My old 1998 GT 275 with the 17hp Kawasaki engine just dropped a valve guide. This mower has worked hard all its life and I am at least the second owner. 
Do I rebuild piston, rings and valve job or buy a new X300.
Where do I find parts at a reasonable price? The stealership is way to expensive.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

See you are located very close to me. Welcome to the forum.

As to what to do, only you can decide. How many hrs on the machine and what kind of condition is it in. Seems to me like those are important things to consider unless you are set on a new machine.

Have you checked the Internet for parts and prices? One can sometimes find real good deals in the net. Might even find replacing the engine is an economical route to go if the rig is still in good condition.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ditto,what MICKEY said.If you think it's worth it,you can often find a different engine to fit (Briggs,etc).


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

welcome to the forum Bluetick,
I reckon my two predecessors offered you some pretty sound advice.
Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Alot of people would say rebuild it, but since it has 13 years on it and you use it , id just buy another motor. 

Id actually search craigslist or locally for a donor tractor ( say with a bad transmission but good motor) - first off you can hear it run, could get a deal on a larger displacement motor and possibly one with oil pressure/oil filter .


----------

